# A few Body Expo Pics :)



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Took these yesterday for those that couldnt go here is a few pics 

Also a few from seminar at Ironworks Gym in Birmingham that I attended James " Flex" Lewis is pictured in there also


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice .. thanks


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

A few more, I dont know who these people are, just random photography so apologies.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cool pics


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

got any of jay


----------



## RF67 (May 13, 2010)

Cheers love- nice pics


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

And a few more


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

mal said:


> got any of jay


No sorry I didnt go in the theatre hall i cant do queues lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

shame,so who are these people then,,top british guys at the mo.


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Aw brill, thanks for these folks. I'd booked up and got tickets, but then had to give them up to someone else, as we couldn't get the week away on holiday I originally wanted. i wasn't going to cancel a £300 deposit for the show. Bit gutted to miss it though.


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

mal said:


> shame,so who are these people then,,top british guys at the mo.


Dome where competitors at the UKBFF show they had on Saturday, and then some were posing (sponsored fellas for different brands).

Sorry to be so vague... :whistling:

Pehaps someone can put names to faces


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumb :the man!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Great pics,saw Jay getting hounded by the fans.

Saw Cormier,Gaspari,Freeman,Wheeler,Lewis,Heath,Yates,Gunter and Wolf

Wolf was looking huge.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

jammach said:


> Aw brill, thanks for these folks. I'd booked up and got tickets, but then had to give them up to someone else, as we couldn't get the week away on holiday I originally wanted. i wasn't going to cancel a £300 deposit for the show. Bit gutted to miss it though.


Thanks hun, that was me, I gave one of the tickets away to another fella on here but he didnt get it on time grrr.

Also thanks to Denny, who I brought my other ticket from for Sunday


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

pea head said:


> Great pics,saw Jay getting hounded by the fans.
> 
> Saw Cormier,Gaspari,Freeman,Wheeler,Lewis,Heath,Yates,Gunter and Wolf
> 
> *Wolf was looking huge*.


he's quality mate could be the next jay lol

i like jay seems a nice guy,,


----------



## jammach (Mar 27, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks hun, that was me, I gave one of the tickets away to another fella on here but he didnt get it on time grrr.
> 
> Also thanks to Denny, who I brought my other ticket from for Sunday


No Problem, BettyBoo, just very glad they went to good use ;-)

As a concellation, our week cruising the Caledonian Canal (Inverness to Fort William via Loch Ness, Lock Lochy and Loch Oich) in Scotland has been bloody brilliant. Fantastic weather, mind blowing scenery, lots of chill out time and lots of gin. Feeling so chilled out you could pour me into a bucket.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Glad you enjoyed  , Thanks once again


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

pea head said:


> Great pics,saw Jay getting hounded by the fans.
> 
> Saw Cormier,Gaspari,Freeman,Wheeler,Lewis,Heath,Yates,Gunter and Wolf
> 
> Wolf was looking huge.


I went to a seminar after Saturdays expo, Many thanks to Iron Works gym in Birmingham and met Neil Freeman , Rich Gaspari and James Lewis. Had a training session with all three - shoulders with Rich (i just watched this bit) Legs with Neil and calves with James it was blady fantastic. I did nearly collapse after the leg extensions though lol We were there for 4 hours and then the guys had a super Pump challenge which was fab.

Everyone of them really nice fellas :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

thought phil heath looked good as well but jay looked huge when he done some front double bi shots :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

You dont realise quite how big they are do you until you stand next to someone that big... amazing and total respect.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> I went to a seminar after Saturdays expo, Many thanks to Iron Works gym in Birmingham and met Neil Freeman , Rich Gaspari and James Lewis. Had a training session with all three - shoulders with Rich (i just watched this bit) Legs with Neil and calves with James it was blady fantastic. I did nearly collapse after the leg extensions though lol We were there for 4 hours and then the guys had a super Pump challenge which was fab.
> 
> Everyone of them really nice fellas :thumb: :thumb :


Not sure about Neil Freeman T - Neil Hill did the leggie session


----------



## Robw (Aug 29, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> You dont realise quite how big they are do you until you stand next to someone that big... amazing and total respect.


Thats so true to see phil heath,wolf, and cutler that close you just dont get that from just photo's or even dvd's

Amazing size


----------



## Gza1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Flex's calves are insane in those pics!!!


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Jem said:


> Not sure about Neil Freeman T - Neil Hill did the leggie session


Lol thanks em durr im a thicko :whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Gza1 said:


> Flex's calves are insane in those pics!!!


oh yes amazing :whistling: and he is working on them

And i quote " im trying to grow them bigger". Lol he is a top fella :bounce:


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> A few more, I dont know who these people are, just random photography so apologies.


The guy posing on the main stage is Andy Haman (American). TBH, I had never heard of him, but what a character. He was on a stand dressed like a wrestler & loved pulling odd faces. He told me he was 46.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

There's some hard work been done there, there's some big fellas. Good pics and thanks for posting them.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

DAZ4966 said:


> The guy posing on the main stage is Andy Haman (American). TBH, I had never heard of him, but what a character. He was on a stand dressed like a wrestler & loved pulling odd faces. He told me he was 46.


Lol he was definitely a character, not sure if you saw him on sunday but he had a wicked pair of boots on lol


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> Lol he was definitely a character, not sure if you saw him on sunday but he had a wicked pair of boots on lol


Yeah, it was Sunday that I saw him & those crazy boots. I put his name into youtube & watched a vid of him, where his son squirts cream on his face out of a can & he then bench presses about 600lb for reps - MAD.

I took my 2 lads along with a friend & his 2 lads. The 4 lads posed in from of him, whilst he pulled a daft face. I showed him the photo & he loved it. He asked me to e-mail the photo to him & said he would put it on his website. I will do it tonight.


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

nice pics betts.....what surprised me was how short they all were...all of the pro's were loads shorter than me and I'm only 6ft.....for some reason it never realy occured to me before that they were all midgets but when you stand next to em and they only come up to your shoulder you tend to notice...amazing bodies on some of em though


----------



## musclefox (Oct 21, 2008)

Jay Cutler's right arm looks as if hes had an injury, have a look at the pics..

Andy Haman


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

Bettyboo said:


> I went to a seminar after Saturdays expo, Many thanks to Iron Works gym in Birmingham and met Neil Freeman , Rich Gaspari and James Lewis. Had a training session with all three - shoulders with Rich (i just watched this bit) Legs with Neil and calves with James it was blady fantastic. I did nearly collapse after the leg extensions though lol We were there for 4 hours and then the guys had a super Pump challenge which was fab.
> 
> Everyone of them really nice fellas :thumb: :thumb :


they came to my gym and did this same thing i attempted the stand neil did for legs, and i'd already trained legs at work that same day i fell over afterwards. amazing. did the superpump challenge as well


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Robw said:


> thought phil heath looked good as well


Yes, my mrs got to oil Phil up before he went on stage! We were selling glaze on our stand and he need some, and Hazel got to put it on him! I'm not sure I can live up to her expectations any more! :confused1:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Had a great time on the Sunday (couldnt make the Sat) was in 2 minds to take my camera..wish i did but its alot to carry round plus I was working for my sponser PhD.

Want to thank James Collier for sorting a ticket out for Joanna...

Got to have a good chat to Flex Wheeler as i was sat next to him most of last years Olympia weekend. He asked if I was shooting the Olympia this year and if so could i do some photo shoots for Him and some of his atheletes..can you imagine shooting Flex Wheeler!!! So we are going to get some dates together and Flex will be sorting me out..










Fivos


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi guys I,m in the last two pics name is Micky McKay and I was representing Muscletalk I won the ukbff u80inters and u75 Epf British titles 18 months ago took some time out to add a bit more quality, am now 4 weeks out from my next comp. muscletalk show Bedford on 27th june u80kg misters!! Hope this clears up one name any-way!!


----------

